# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Antidroga: Policia sekuestron 1 ton drogë në portin e Durrësit

## Fenomeni

*Reportazh/ Në fshatin rebel të jugut, ku bimët narkotike të kanabisit kanë kapërcyer avllitë e shtëpive  

Këtë vit ka më pak të mbjella, ndaj edhe pritet rritje çmimi. Në plantacione nuk shkel kush* 

_L.Çela - Shekulli_

LAZARAT- Gushti nuk është muaj i përshtatshëm për të shkelur në Lazarat. Këtë të thonë në Gjirokastër, ku që nga kryetari i komunës e deri tek drejtuesit më të lartë të policisë dalin garantë se atje nuk gjen asnjë rrënjë kanabis sativa. E megjithatë, askush nuk merr përsipër të të shoqërojë në fshatin që vetëm 2 kilometra rrugë e ndajnë nga Gjirokastra. Duket se askujt nuk ia ka ënda të përballet me banorët, që në këtë kohë të vitit presin me padurim të vjelin frytet e punës së tyre. Në Gjirokastër të paralajmërojnë se është tejet e rrezikshme të marrësh rrugën për në fshat, edhe pse shumë janë ngutur të deklarojnë se Lazarati është hequr nga harta e zezë të kultivimit të drogës. Por nuk qenka kaq e lehtë, të heqësh drogën nga Lazarati...
***
Megjithëse qeveria aktuale ka miratuar së fundmi një ligj që penalizon edhe kryetarët e komunave për mosdhënien e informacionit mbi kultivimin e lëndës narkotike, për lazaratasit pakgjë ka ndryshuar. Krahasuar me një vit më parë, së largu fshati nuk duket aq i gjelbëruar. Në hyrje të Lazaratit dhe përgjatë rrugës që të çon në komunë, nuk të zë syri kanabis sativa, por djem të rinj që nuk ia ndajnë sytë mysafirëve. Në fakt, nëse nuk je e shoqëruar me vendas, duket i pamundur kalimi për në fshat. Rruga e asfaltuar të çon për pak minuta në qendër të Lazaratit, e përtej bien menjëherë në sy bimët e kanabisit. Bima narkotike në pjesën e epërme të fshatit është rritur aq shumë, saqë i ka kapërcyer avllitë e shtëpive. Madje, disa prej banorëve kanë rrethuar avllinë edhe me plastmasë, në mënyrë që të mbulohen sa më shumë të mbjellat e këtij viti. Nga ajo çfarë shihet, në fshatin me rreth 4 mijë banorë, janë të shumta shtëpitë që kanë në oborrin e tyre këtë bimë narkotike. Në fakt, mbjelljet e sivjetshme janë më të pakta me ato të një viti më parë, por kjo gjë do ta rrisë çmimin për këtë vit,-thotë Petriti, djali që na shoqëron. Sipas tij, në fshat bimët pritet të jenë më te shëndetshme dhe të prodhojnë më shumë, për shkak të hapësirave që ekzistojnë ndërmjet tyre. E kjo, për banorët e Lazaratit do të thotë më shumë para. Mendoj se për këtë vit do të mund të sigurojnë 15 mijë lekë të reja për rrënjë, nga 10 mijë që siguruan vitin e kaluar,-shton udhërrëfyesi, duke rrëfyer se fitimi më i madh pritet të vilet nga parcelat e mbjella në shpat të malit. 
***
Mbi fshat thuhet se ekzistojnë plantacione të mbjella me hashash, por që deri më tani, përveç vendasve, askush nuk ka guxuar të vërë këmbën atje. As Petriti nuk e merr përsipër të të shoqërojë. Sipas tij, rrugëtimi drejt të ashtuquajturave plantacione nuk është gjë tjetër veçse udhëtim drejt vdekjes. E gjithë zona është më së miri e kontrolluar, ndërkohë që nga qendra e Lazaratit mund të shohësh bimët e mbjella, që tashmë kanë arritur fazën e korrjes. Sipas burimeve nga fshati, rreth 15 mijë rrënjë kanabis sativa në shpatin e malit, rrëzë së cilit ndodhet Lazarati. I pyetur në linjë telefonike nga Shekulli, kryetari i Komunës, Dashamir Aliko thotë se në Lazarat mund të shkojë kushdo, ndërkohë që i qëndron zyrtarisht asaj që ka deklaruar edhe më parë, se nuk ekziston qoftë edhe një bimë e mbjellë kanabis sativa. Aliko thotë se gjendet në Kosovë, e në komunën e Lazaratit nuk ndodhet asnjë përfaqësues i pushtetit vendor, por ngulmon se hashashi është sajesë e gazetarëve. Nga ana e tij, shefi i postës së policisë së Lazaratit, Delim Pollo, thotë se falë bashkëpunimit me komunitetin, situata është përmirësuar në Lazarat.  Fshati është i qetë dhe nuk ka kultivim masiv të lëndëve narkotike. Duke respektuar postin, shefi i postës së policisë së Lazaratit shton se informacionet mbi kultivimin e bimës narkotike gjatë këtij viti janë më të detajuara në drejtorinë e Policisë së Gjirokastrës. 


*KRYEKOMUNARI 

Aliko: Kultivimi i 
hashashit është sajesë * 

LAZARAT- Lazarati ka dalë tashmë nga lista e zezë e vendeve të kultivimit të bimëve narkotike. Këtë ka deklaruar rreth 2 muaj më parë, kryetari i komunës Dashamir Aliko, ndërkohë që kanabis sativa është në prag të korrjes, në fshatin e tij. Po kësaj deklarate, i qëndron edhe në prononcimin e tij nëpërmjet linjës telefonike. Aliko të thotë se e ka të pamundur të takohet, për shkak të një takimi që po organizon në Kosovë, ndërkohë që sipas tij, në komunë nuk mund të gjesh as edhe një person që përfaqëson pushtetin vendor. Po të duash, shko në Lazarat, por nuk do të gjeni asgjë. Kultivimi i hashashit është një sajesë- thotë kryetari i komunës së Lazaratit, Dashnor Aliko. Në fakt, dyert e komunës në Lazarat janë të mbyllura. Megjithëse pak kohë më parë është miratuar një ligj mbi bimët narkotike që penalizon kryetarët e komunave për moskallëzim të kultivimit të lëndëve narkotike, nga ana e përfaqësuesit vendor të PD-së, Aliko nuk ndodhet asnjë denoncim i bërë, në dosjet e policisë së Gjirokastrës. 

POLICIA 

Drejtori Kaja:Nuk kemi informacion për kanabis  :pa dhembe:  

GJIROKASTËR-Drejtori i Policisë së Gjirokastrës, Dashnor Kaja, pohon për Shekullin se nuk ka asnjë informacion mbi kultivimin e kanabisit për këtë vit, në fshatin e Lazaratit. I kontaktuar nëpërmjet linjës telefonike, drejtori i policisë kërkon të mos përmendet policia për këtë çështje. Nuk ka asnjë plan për ndërhyrje të policisë në fshat, për asgjësim të lëndëve narkotike, megjithatë, nuk preferoj të flas për këtë çështje,-thotë Kaja për Shekullin. Sikurse edhe vitet e tjera, prezenca e policisë në Lazarat lë për të dëshiruar. Posta e vendosur pas incidentit me helikopterin italian përbëhet nga policë-banorë, ndërkohë që përveç tyre, në Lazarat nuk shkel ende këmbë polici tjetër. Komandanti i postës, Delim Pollo, thotë se situata në fshat është e qetë dhe se deri më tani, nuk ka pasur probleme. E sa i përket efektivave që ka nën vehte, të thotë se:nuk është e thënë që të jenë në postë, për të kuptuar që janë në krye të detyrës.

----------


## Davius

_Drejtori Neza: Reagimi i vetëm i ministrisë, ai i bërë nga drejtori i policisë së Gjirokastrës, Dashnor Kaja_ 

*Ministria e Brendshme hesht për kultivimin e kanabisit në Lazarat* 

_Lindita Çela_

TIRANË

Lufta kundër kultivimit të bimëve narkotike është trumbetuar me të madhe për muaj me radhë nga Ministria e Brendshme, por zyrtarëve të këtij dikasteri është e vështirë tiu marrësh qoftë edhe një fjali të vetme, kur bëhet fjalë për Lazaratin. Nga kjo ministri nuk ka patur asnjë reagim ndaj fotove të publikuara nga Shekulli e nëpërmjet të cilave konstatohet qartë se jo vetëm mbi shpatin e malit, por edhe në banesat e fshatarëve janë kultivuar bimë narkotike. Drejtori i Marrëdhënieve Publike në Ministrinë e Brendshme, Avni Neza, thotë se reagimi i vetëm i këtij dikasteri, është ai i bërë nga drejtori i policisë së Qarkut të Gjirokastrës, Dashnor Kaja. Nuk ka asnjë informacion mbi kultivimin e kanabisit për këtë vit, në fshatin e Lazaratit,-tha Kaja dy ditë më parë në linjë telefonike për Shekullin. Përveç këtij deklarimi, askush në ministri nuk merr përsipër të pohojë apo mohojë ekzistencën e kanabisit në fshatin rebel të jugut. 

***

Megjithëse banor i fshatit, komandanti i postës së policisë në Lazarat, Delim Pollo, është i vetmi zyrtar policie që ka pohuar se ka mbjellje hashashi. Ai pohon se ka informuar e eprorët e tij për gjendjen në fshatin e Lazaratit. I gjithë informacioni i nevojshëm ndodhet në drejtorinë e Policisë dhe unë nuk jam i autorizuar të flas për këtë çështje-ka thënë komandati i Postës së policisë së fshatit të Lazaratit. Në të njëjtin zë me drejtorin e Gjirokastrës, edhe Ministria e Brendshme mohon të ketë informacione për kultivim hashashi në Lazarat. Burime të besueshme nga drejtoria e Gjirokastrës bëjnë të ditur se edhe gjatë ditës së djeshme, nuk ka patur asnjë lëvizje apo aksion kontrolli në zonën që ndodhet vetëm pak kilometra larg qytetit. 

***

Lazarati e ka rrënjosur historinë e vet në një numër të madh incidentesh me policinë, gjatë kohës së qeverisjes socialiste. Megjithatë, fshati i njohur si bastion i Partisë Demokratike shkelet po aq pak nga punonjësit e policisë, sa edhe para 3 korrikut. Përveç pesë efektivëve të postës së policisë së Lazaratit, që janë dhe banorë vendas, askush nuk guxon të shkelë në Lazarat. Madje, në Gjirokastër me shaka të thonë se pesë efektivat e postës së policisë i veshin uniformat në drejtori dhe i heqin në fshat. Megjithëse gjithmonë ka pasur informacione mbi kultivimin e lëndëve narkotike, hera e fundit që forcat e policisë kanë hyrë në Lazarat ka qenë gushti i vitit 2004, pas incidentit me helikopterin e Interforce-s. Operacioni i parë policor pas shumë kohësh ka përfunduar në një përleshje mes forcave speciale të RENEA-s dhe personave të shpallur në kërkim, banorë të këtij fshati. Aksioni i forcave speciale është kryer në lokalin në qendër të fshatit, fare pranë komunës. Po në këtë vit, pas një marrëveshjeje me banorët është vendosur edhe posta e policisë, që sot e kësaj dite funksionon mbi bazën e së njëjtës marrëveshje. Përveç kultivimit të hashashit, me paratë e të cilit lazaratasit mbajnë familjet e tyre, një tjetër hesap i pashlyer i këtij fshati është numri i madh i personave në kërkim, për të cilët formula antikrim e qeverisë aktuale duket se nuk po jep rezultat.

_Gazeta SHEKULLI_

----------


## Blue_sky

Hahahahaha!
Fshati qe 99% ka votuar Salen eeee?Ehhhh,e kane fituar me djerse kanabisin te gjoret  :ngerdheshje:  Tani kuptuam se pse votojne kaq unanim keto grupat.

----------


## Fenomeni

> Hahahahaha!
> Fshati qe 99% ka votuar Salen eeee?Ehhhh,e kane fituar me djerse kanabisin te gjoret  Tani kuptuam se pse votojne kaq unanim keto grupat.


Keshtu kane bere dhe kur kishim shef Tosin e Nanos. Ky i fundit shkoi atje, plagosi nje plake dhe u kthye po me mjeker sepse nuk ishte ulur ne toke! Ky shteti yne eshte i ''cuditshem'', lajmi merr dhene se eshte plot fshati me hashash dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te bejne asgje pervec heshtjes! Tani te flasim ''sinqerisht'', si mund tua heqe Sala qe votuan per te, kur nuk e hoqi as Tosi qe i kishte ''armiq fushatash elektorale''  :i qetë:  

Policet kane udhetuar disa ore me kembe neper vende te humbura per te shkulur hashashin e mbjelle nga fukarenjte, te cilet kane zevendesuar Misrin per ta blere Grure. Kurse 2 km larg Gjirokatres, neper kopshtet dhe oborret e shtepive nuk ja mban njeriu te shkele!

Mendoj se fshatrat e tjera te Shqiperise duhet te protestojne nga padrejtesia qe ju behet. Nuk kalohet dot ne rrugen kombetare sepse kundermon aroma e ndyre e hashashit, kurse neper shkembinje qe normalisht vetem shpende e kafshe shkelin, turren keta!

Cdo shtet i botes i lejon disa krime, pavaresisht se nje ligj i tille nuk egziston. Mendoj se shteti yne nuk duhet t'i kete ne krye te listes keta njerez qe nga halli, nga jeta teper e veshtire, mbjellin droge, shume prej tyre per te siguruar buken e gojes. Nje sy e nje vesh e mbyll cdo njeri dhe qeveri ne bote, pse mos t'i mbyllim edhe ne...per pak kohe?!

----------


## Blue_sky

Ato dhe mund te kene bere dhe ne kohen e Fatos Nanos por jo ne kete mase.Eshte per te qare kur lexon qe gati cdo shtepi e kane mbuluar bimet e Kanabis.





> Cdo shtet i botes i lejon disa krime, pavaresisht se nje ligj i tille nuk egziston. Mendoj se shteti yne nuk duhet t'i kete ne krye te listes keta njerez qe nga halli, nga jeta teper e veshtire, mbjellin droge, shume prej tyre per te siguruar buken e gojes. Nje sy e nje vesh e mbyll cdo njeri dhe qeveri ne bote, pse mos t'i mbyllim edhe ne...per pak kohe?!



Fukaralleku eshte ne koke ne radhe te pare pastaj ne elementet e jeteses: nuk mund te presesh te ushqesh femijet e tu me para droge,droge e cila mund te jete shkaktare e vdekjes e femijeve te dikujt tjeter.Cfare dreq prinderish jane ato qe lejojne qe femijet e tyre te hedhin hapat e para mu ne mes te plantacioneve te droges?Ato jane injorante i dashur fenomen.Nuk eshte e drejte te ecesh me mendimin  e lejimit te droges vetem ngaqe jane fukarenj,perkundrazi,shteti do i ndihmonte duke ju vene flaken plantacioneve te tilla.Ato kane tokera,le te punojne...ah,po,Lazaratesit duan luks pa bere duart me balte por kane harruar qe ne s'jemi ne Colombia.

Kam pase pare gjate kohes te zgjedhjeve ca intervista te tyre,_bir Selman i nenes ke te qaj me_ _pare_.Leshte e kokes m'u bene tel nga injoranca e gjykimit qe kishin.Ne Shqiperi ka shume njerez qe vuajne fukarallekun,nuk eshte zgjidhje te ju tregosh rrugen e droges per te mbijetuar.Vertete sad!

----------


## Fenomeni

> Ato dhe mund te kene bere dhe ne kohen e Fatos Nanos por jo ne kete mase.Eshte per te qare kur lexon qe gati cdo shtepi e kane mbuluar bimet e Kanabis.
> 
> Fukaralleku eshte ne koke ne radhe te pare pastaj ne elementet e jeteses: nuk mund te presesh te ushqesh femijet e tu me para droge,droge e cila mund te jete shkaktare e vdekjes e femijeve te dikujt tjeter.Cfare dreq prinderish jane ato qe lejojne qe femijet e tyre te hedhin hapat e para mu ne mes te plantacioneve te droges?Ato jane injorante i dashur fenomen.Nuk eshte e drejte te ecesh me mendimin  e lejimit te droges vetem ngaqe jane fukarenj,perkundrazi,shteti do i ndihmonte duke ju vene flaken plantacioneve te tilla.Ato kane tokera,le te punojne...ah,po,Lazaratesit duan luks pa bere duart me balte por kane harruar qe ne s'jemi ne Colombia.
> 
> Kam pase pare gjate kohes te zgjedhjeve ca intervista te tyre,_bir Selman i nenes ke te qaj me_ _pare_.Leshte e kokes m'u bene tel nga injoranca e gjykimit qe kishin.Ne Shqiperi ka shume njerez qe vuajne fukarallekun,nuk eshte zgjidhje te ju tregosh rrugen e droges per te mbijetuar.Vertete sad!


Se cila eshte rruga e drejte, e di, por ja qe nganjehere mbetet vetem zhgenjim i mjere. Ketu ne fakt nuk behet fjale vetem per ''femije'' por dhe per ''baballare'' e ''nenallare''. Shkurt e shqip, nje pjese e madhe e ketyre ''kriminelve'' jane njerez te thjeshte, te cilet nuk e kane bere dhe nuk kane ide se c'eshte krimi. Ky sigurisht qe eshte gabim por mua me brengos ne zemer gjendja e mjere e fshatit dhe e shume shqiptareve ne pergjithesi, prandaj them qe te mbyllim nje vesh e nje sy para ketij lloj krimi. Dhe ne fund, eshte mbushur cdo shtet i botes me cdo lloj droge dhe tregtohet nen hunden e policeve dhe jo shume shpesh i shqetesojne. Nejse...

----------


## murik

Po mire ne Lazarat paska marijuana,mos ndoshta eshte i vetmi fshat i tille ne Shqiperi?Me sa kemi dijeni marijuana ne Shqiperi pershtatet ne te gjithe territorin qe nga Tropoja deri ne Butrint,dhe me duket se fshatrat e Laberise mbajne vendin e nderit per sasine e prodhuar.

----------


## friendlyboy1

blu sky jam dakort me ty, varferia nuk esht justifikim per te kultivuar drog. Afganistani pakistani kolumbia kan perdorur kete justifikim dhe e dim mir ne ca gjendje te mjeruar jan keto shtete. Esht e pa imagjinushme qe te rrisesh famijle ne ate lloj ambienti. 
megjithate esht fshati i tyre le ti rregullojn punet ashtu si mendojn se do jet me mir per ta. Ligjet nuk zbatohen dhe kot sa jan, ne fund te fundid ligji mbrohet vete nga qytetaret dhe kur qytetaret jan kaq te pandergjegjshem ateher do e pesojn ate qe po kerkojn

----------


## FLORIRI

Lazarati eshte bere qender shenjestre prej propagandes socialiste.Dhe kjo propagande po korr te mbjellat.Te gjithe kur bie fjala tek Lazarati mendja ju shkon tek droga dhe tek bemat e stermadhuara qe kane lexuar neper gazeta.

Te jeni te sigurte qe ne Jug Lazarati nuk eshte vendi qe ze vendin e 1 per kultivimin e canabis sativa.Aq rrenje sa mbjellin ata dhe fitimi qe nxjerrin ne krahasim me maunet e mafiozeve socialiste eshte si nje kokerr gruri me nje thes te mbushur plote.Gjithsesi kultivimi i canabis nuk justifikohet ne asnje menyre.

Lazarati per dicka eshte me te vertet i rrezikshem.Qe nuk hyn lehte policia.Kjo mund ta ktheje ne nje strofkull ku mund te gjejne strehe kriminele ordinere qe ti shpetojne arrestimit.

----------


## Albo

Specialët zbarkojnë në fshehtësi. Dëshmitarët: U dëgjuan të shtëna mbi fshat

*RENEA zbulon drogë në Lazarat*

_Pas dy vjetësh rikthehen aksionet. Zbulohen 1725 rrënjë kanabis_ 

GJIROKASTER 
Dy vjet pas incidentit me armë në Lazarat, forcat speciale nga Tirana kanë nisur aksionin antikanabis. 

Në fshehtësi të plotë, repartet RENEA dhe FNSH zbarkuan ende pa gdhirë dita e djeshme në komunën e vetëdeklaruar e pastër, duke zbuluar rreth 2 mijë rrënjë bimë narkotike. Informatat e agjentëve të Antidrogës në Gjirokastër, bazuar dhe te jehona në media se në Lazarat po vazhdonte kultivimi i drogës kanë çuar specialët te parcelat. Gjatë operacionit të zhvilluar brenda më pak se 5 orësh u sekuestruan 1725 rrënjë kanabis sativa, por asnjë pronar i tyre nuk u ndalua. Aksioni është përcjellë me tension nga banorët që kanë përjetuar momente ankthi, ndërsa policia hynte në oborret dhe kopshtet e tyre. Disa të shtëna sporadike kanë shoqëruar aksionin në momentet e para, por pa kaluar në incidente dhe konflikte, që janë shmangur plotësisht. 
Mbi 100 forca policore të Drejtorisë së Policisë të RENEA-s dhe të Ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë në Kurbin u përfshinë në operacionin e djeshëm. Për të ruajtur fshehtësinë e tij specialët kanë udhëtuar gjatë natës nga Tirana dhe kanë mbërritur pak momente para nisjes së aksionit në Gjirokastër. Mëngjesi i djeshëm e ka gjetur të izoluar territorin e komunës së Lazaratit. Veç dy rrugëve hyrëse ku ishin vendosur mjete të blinduara, të shoqëruara nga postblloqe policie, në pikat mes Lazaratit, Dervicianit e Gjirokastrës ndodheshin dhjetëra policë. E vetmja zonë e pambuluar nga kontrolli i policisë ishte ajo në pjesën e sipërme të fshatit. Në orën 05:00 të mëngjesit mjetet e para u vendosën në lagjet periferike të fshatit. Kontrollet u shtrinë në lagjen Kordhocë e deri afër qendrës së komunës. Sipas të dhënave të policisë sasia e bimëve u zbulua në 12 parcela të kësaj lagjeje dhe në disa oborre shtëpish në këtë zonë. Banorë të zonës pohuan dje, se pak minuta pas hyrjes së policisë në fshat në pjesën e sipërme u dëgjuan disa të shtëna në ajër. Kanë qenë rreth 10 të tilla, sporadike, të cilat më pas reshtën dhe gjithçka ra në qetësi. Dëshmitë e banorëve nuk janë pranuar nga policia e Gjirokastrës, ndërkohë që forcat në aksion kanë vazhduar punën deri rreth orës 10:00. Bima narkotike, sipas specialistëve të Antidrogës, ishte në momentin e pjekjes përfundimtare dhe aksioni ka ardhur në çastin kur pritej që kultivuesit e saj të nisnin korrjen. Operacioni i djeshëm, ndonëse i cilësuar i fshehtë nuk ka gjetur nëpër banesa asnjë kryefamiljar, në pronën e të cilit është zbuluar droga. Në shtëpitë e tyre policia ka gjetur vetëm fëmijë e pleq, të cilët kanë deklaruar se nuk dinin asgjë për të afërmit e tyre. Me gjithë sasinë e zbuluar, në krahasim me vitet e shkuar, kultivimi i drogës pohohet se është shumë herë më i ulët. Në disa prej banesave të kontrolluara dje, sipas deklaratës zyrtare të policisë, ka pasur 2-3 rrënjë të mbira rastësisht. Burime policore pohojnë se gjatë zhvillimit të aksionit nuk pati asnjë incident me banorët, duke pohuar se nuk kanë dijeni për të shtënat sporadike në pjesën e sipërme të fshatit. Të njëjtat burime konfirmojnë se po punohet për identifikimin dhe arrestimin e personave që kultivonin bimë narkotike mbi të cilët rëndon akuza e kultivimit të bimëve narkotike.



*5 ore*
ka zgjatur aksioni i parë për këtë vit i forcave speciale të nisura nga Tirana. Pas zbulimit të drogës ata janë larguar për tu rikthyer në një fazë të dytë 
*1752 rrenje*
bimë narkotike janë zbuluar dje në 12 parcela të komunës së Lazaratit, por policia nuk ka gjetur asnjë nga personat e dyshuar si pronarët e tyre 
*10 te shtena*
sipas banorëve të zonës janë dëgjuar në pjesën e sipërme të fshatit, gjatë kohës që po zhvillohej aksioni për asgjësimin e drogës nga specialët 


*Institucionet*

*Gusht 2004* 
Helikopteri i misionit INTERFORCE në vendin tonë goditet me armë zjarri në kohën kur po patrullonte mbi Lazarat për të identifikuar zonat ku kultivohej kanabisi. Veç dëmtimit të pakët të tij nuk shënohen të lënduar në radhët e personave që ndodheshin në bord 
*Tetor 2004* 
Incidenti me helikopterin e misionit italian çojnë forcat speciale të RENEA-S në një aksion të beftë në komunën e Lazaratit. Gjatë kontrolleve arrestohet i shumëkërkuari Razip Mahmutaj, ndërsa plagoset një i ri gjatë shkëmbimit me armë zjarri 
*Shtator 2005* 
Një aksion i policisë së Gjirokastrës në komunën e Lazaratit zbulon një sasi prej 1070 rrënjë kanabis sativa në lagjen Kordhocë e SMT të saj. Asnjë person nuk ndalohet si pronar i drogës

----------


## Cimo

Roli i Renea-s nuk eshte te asgjesoje kanabis mirepo ti ze ata qe kultivojne te njejten ...

----------


## Zemrushja

Shpresoj qe ne Shqiperi te mos kete me probleme te ketij lloji... Dhe ishalla te mos kete me kultivime te ketij lloji..

----------


## BaBa

*Popuillsia eshte e varfer edhe skan ca me ba do ushqehen skan nga ta nxjerrin lekun...!!!*

''Renea'' *Ska lidhje fare me Kanabis !!!*

----------


## Albo

Kapet me 4.5 kile. Policia: Eshtë Numri 1


*Prangoset furnizuesi kryesor i Kanabisit në Tiranë* 


Antidroga ka vënë në pranga një prej furnizuesve kryesorë me kanabis, të tregut të lëndëve narkotike në kryeqytet. Ferik Tafa, 49 vjeç nga Ndroqi, është arrestuar nga oficerët e Antidrogës, me një çantë me 4.5 kilogramë kanabis të presuar dhe të ndarë në pako gjysmëkilëshe; gati për shitjet me shumicë. Ndërhyrja e Antidrogës u krye rreth orës 05.00, në të gdhirë të mëngjesit të djeshëm në Ndroq. Pikërisht në momentin kur Tafa ia shiste drogën Flamur Dashit, 40 vjeç, i cili e tregtonte më pas me pakicë te përdoruesit në Tiranë. Dy të arrestuarit janë siguruar menjëherë në ambientet e izolimit të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës, ku janë marrë në pyetje për orë të tëra, lidhur me funksionimin e këtij rrjeti të shpërndarjes së lëndëve narkotike. Deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes së djeshme, në polici nuk kishte të arrestuar apo të ndaluar të tjerë si bashkëpunëtorë në këtë rrjet të shpërndarjes së kanabisit. 
Në fakt, informacionet për ekzistencën e këtij rrjeti të trafikut të lëndëve narkotike, kishin javë që kishin mbërritur në zyrën e Antidrogës. Sipas burimeve zyrtare të policisë, Tafa furnizonte krejt tregun e shpërndarjes së hashashit në Zonën e Kombinatit, rrethinat e Stacionit të Trenit, si dhe pjesën e Tiranës së Re. Hetuesit e Antidrogës dhe ata të Operacioneve Speciale GOS, kanë mbajtur për dy javë në vëzhgim Tafën dhe rrjetin e shpërndarësve që ai përdorte për të shitur hashashin. Ka qenë pikërisht ndjekja e shpërndarësit Dashi, që i ka çuar hetuesit drejt “mallit”. Autorët kishin zgjedhur Ndroqin, si vendin e shkëmbimit të mallit dhe orën 05.00 të mëngjesit, kur nuk kishte shumë lëvizje. Gjithsesi, ndërhyrja e agjentëve të veshur civilë ka qenë e menjëhershme dhe është konkluduar me arrestimin e Tafës dhe Dashit. Sipas burimeve, ata nuk kanë kryer rezistencë ndaj forcave të policisë gjatë momentit të shoqërimit. ge.xha.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Albo

Aksioni në zonën e quajtur “Destila” pas investigimit të NEWS24


*Policia korr kanabisin e filmuar në lumin e Vlorës*

_Në 6 parcela, në prag të pjekjes_


*Klodiana Lala*
k.lala@gazetashqiptare.com


Prej dy ditësh forcat e policisë së Vlorës kanë bërë një aksion në për të zbuluar dhe asgjesuar bimët narkotike Kanabis Sativa. Aksioni ka marrë shkas nga investigimi i bërë nga ana e NEWS 24 dhe gazetarit Artan Hoxha i cili tregoi se megjithë aksionet e fundit të policisë ende vazhdon kultivimi i Kanabisit. Në një deklaratë të drejtorisë së policisë së qytetit të Vlorës thuhet se prej datës 24 gusht policia e qarkut në bashkëpunim repartin Delta Force organizoi një operacion policor në vendin e quajtur "Destila" në fshatin Vermik mbi digën e hidocentralit të Smokthinës ku në afërsi të një stalle të ndërtuar nga ish-firma VEFA janë konstatuar dhe asgjesuar 50 rrënjë bime narkotike kanabis sativa me një gjatësi prej 2.5m të kultivuara në një parcelë. Gjithashtu nga ana e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut Vlorë më 26 gusht është ushtruar kontroll në zonën e fshatit Gorisht ku janë konstatuar 6 parcela të kultivuara me bimë narkotike gjithësej me 510 rrënjë të kultivuara të cilat janë asgjesuar duke i djegur si dhe janë kryer veprimet hetimore proceduriale dhe po punohet për identifikimin e autoriteteve të kësaj vepre penale. Ashtu si edhe në Lazarat mbjellja e bimëve narkotike është një krim që s'ka autorë. Droga e mbjellë është rizbuluar nga policia në zonën e thellë të Vlorës, aty ku disa ditë më parë ishte edhe kamera e NEWS 24 dhe filmoi direkt në vend se si në atë zonë vazhdonte kultivimi i bimëve narkotike. Në lidhje me këtë aksion të policisë së Vlorës ka folur të shtunën edhe nëndrejtori i policisë së qarkut, nënkomisar Arvit Mitkolli, i cili gjatë një konference për shtyp në orët e vona të mbrëmjes tha se "bimët narkotike u zbuluan në disa parcela në afërsi të fshatrave Vërmik dhe Gorrisht". Sipas tij, vendet ku ishte kultivuar bimët narkotike, ishin pa pronar dhe në këto kushte, sipas policisë, është i vështirë identifikimi i personave që kanë lidhje me të. Prej disa ditësh, policia e Vlorës i ka përqëndruar operacionet antikanabis në zonat e thella të këtij rrethi. Gjatë disa operacioneve speciale, të organizuara gjatë dy muajve nga Drejtoria e Policisë së këtij qarku, në bashkëpunim me Drejtorinë e Luftës Kundër Krimit të Organizuar, janë sekuestruar 1470 kilogramë lëndë narkotike e llojit kanabis sativa në gjendje të presuar, si dhe janë asgjësuar 2340 rrënjë bimë narkotike. Po kështu policia e qarkut të Vlorës është përpjekur që të identifikojë edhe automjetin e shfaqur gjatë filmimeve në malet e Vlorës dhe të ngarkuar me thasë të mëdhenj dhe me bimë të thara brënda tyre. Sipas policisë makina i përket një banori të fshatit Tërbaç i cili merret me bimë medicinale si rigon, Rasgon dhe bar blete. Policia më pas ka shkuar në shtëpinë e këtij personi për të verifikuar ngarkesën. Policia shpjegon se personi në fjalë së bashku me pronarin e automjetit kanë blerë nga banorët e zonës bimë medicinale, 250 thasë. "Nga ana jonë u shkua dhe në banesën e shtetasit ku u gjet një numër i madh thasesh me bimë medicinale", thuhet në njoftimin e drejtorisë së policisë së Qarkut Vlorë. Kjo drejtori edhe më parë ka marrë masa për të goditur mbjelljen dhe transportimin e kanabisit, por fenomeni vazhdon që të jetë prezent në këtë zonë ashtu si edhe në shumë zona të tjera të vendit që pavarësisht nga ajo që thuhet vazhdojnë që të kultivojnë hashah dhe marihuanë e cila më pas transportohet jashtë vendit nga trafikantët e drogës, të cilët përdorin herë pas herë edhe gomonet që nisën nga bregdeti shqiptar. Ato sfidojnë edhe moratorimunin e miratuar nga qeveria e Parlamenti që ndalon lëvizjen për tre vjet të skafeve apo gomoneve. 


*Të dhëna*

Aksioni i policisë në zonën e quajtur "Destila" në fshatin Vermik
Në aksion, policia e Qarkut dhe Delta Force
Pranë një stalle ndërtuar nga VEFA u zbuluan 50 rrënjë kanabis
Në fshatin Gorisht u gjetën 6 parcela me kanabis Sativa, gjithësej 510 rrënjë
Asnjë i arrestuar, autorët e paidentifikuar
Aksionet e mëparshme të policisë së Vlorës
Janë sekuestruar 1470 kilogramë lëndë narkotike e llojit kanabis sativa në gjendje të presuar
Janë asgjësuar 2340 rrënjë bimë narkotike

GSH

----------


## Albo

*Tropojë, asgjësohen 2000 rrënjë kanabis- sativa*

Të shtunën rreth orës 22.00, policia e Tropojës ka zbuluar një parcelë (kullotë) në fshatin Curraj i Epërm të komunës Lekbibaj, e cila ishte e mbjellë me kanabis-sativa. Pas verifikimit të bërë, janë numëruar 2000 rrënjë të kësaj bime, e cila ishte në gjendje të rritur mbi 1.5 m, afër gjendjes së pjekjes së plotë të saj. Burimet sqaruan se është bërë prerja e bimës narkotike dhe më pas është bërë asgjësimi i saj duke e djegur plotësisht. Edhe këtë radhë, parcela kullotë në bjeshke është pronë pa pronarë dhe është e vështirë të shkohet tek autorët. Në harkun kohor të dy muajve në komunën Lekbibaj të rrethit të Tropojës, janë asgjësuar rreth 19 mijë rrënjë kanabis- sativa të mbjella në fshatrat Curraj, Ptosh, Salcë, etj, ku janë arrestuar dy persona. 


GSH

----------


## Albo

*Asgjesohen 560 rrënjë kanabis * 

E Hene, 28 Gusht 2006 
Ornela Hila 

Pas Lazaratit i vjen radha Vlorës. Forcat e policisë të këtij qarku, të ndihmuara edhe nga forcat speciale kanë asgjësuar 560 rrënjë kanabis në disa fshatra të këtij rrethi. Ende nuk ka asnjë të arrestuar, por sipas nëndrejtorit të Policisë, Ardit Mitkolli, po punohet për identifikimin e shtetasve që kanë kultivuar bimë narkotike. Ndërkohë, një lajm i njohuar nga mediat se një makinë me targa VL 9169 B po transportonte drogë ka dalë i pavërtetë pas kontrollit të bërë nga policia. 

*Aksioni* 

“Të paktën 560 rrënjë kanabis janë asgjësuar”, - deklaroi ditën e djeshme nëndrejtori i Policisë së Vlorës, Ardit Mitkolli. Forcat e këtij qarku, në bashkëpunim me repartin Delta Force organizoi një operacion policor në vendin e quajtur “Destila”, në fshatin Vernik mbi digën e hidrocentralin të Smokthinës, ku në afërsi të një stalle të ndërtuar nga ish-firma Vefa janë konstatuar dhe asgjësuar 50 rrënjë bimë cannabis sattiva me një gjatësi 2.5 m, të kultivuara në një parcele”. Gjithashtu nga ana kësaj drejtorie, para dy ditësh është ushtruar kontroll në zonën e fshatit Gorisht, ku janë konstatuar 6 parcela të kultivuara me bimë narkotike, gjithsej 510 rrënjë, të cilat janë asgjësuar, duke i djegur. 

Duke iu referuar burimeve zyrtare, ende nuk ka asnjë person të arrestuar në radhët e banorëve që kultivonin bimën e ndaluar. Sipas policisë së qytetit bregdetar, po punohet për identifikimin e autorëve dhe kalimin e tyre për ndjekje penale nga organi i prokurorisë. 

Ndërkohë, njoftohet se pas kontrollit të bërë në fuoristradën tip Nissan Kin-Kap, me targa VL 9169 B, me pronar Istret Rrokaj, si dhe gjatë kontrollit në banesën e tij në fshatin Tërbaç nuk rezultoi se kishte lëndë narkotike. Informacioni mbi bazën e të cilit u bë kontrolli erdhi pas një lajmi të publikuar në media, i cili, sipas policisë, rezultoi i rremë. “Ata kanë blerë bimët medicinale nga fshatarë të zonës së fshatit Vërnik e Bashaj, ku nga ata është marrë një sasi prej 250 thasësh”, - thuhet në deklaratën e zyrtarit të policisë, Mitkolli. Edhe në kontrollin e bërë në banesën e tij, nuk rezultoi të kishte bimë narkotike. 

Drejtoria e Policisë së Qarkut të Vlorës, në bashkëpunim me drejtorinë e Luftës kundër Krimit të Organizuar gjatë 2 muajve të fundit ka organizuar disa operacione speciale, ku janë sekuestruar 1470 kilogram lëndë narkotike Cannabis, të presuara me destinacion për tu trafikuar, si dhe janë asgjësuar 2340 rrënjë bimë narkotike Cannabis Sativa. Operacionet do të vazhdojnë edhe në ditët e ardhshme”, – thotë Ardit Mitkolli, nëndrejtor i Policisë së Qarkut të Vlorës 

Korrieri

----------


## Albo

*Zbulohen edhe 1 200 rrenje hashash * 

E Diele, 03 Shtator 2006 

Policia e Vlores dhe ajo e Shkodres zbuluan dhe asgjesuan dje 1 200 rrenje bime narkotike. Mesohet se 300 rrenje kanabis u zbuluan ne afersi te fshatit Mesaplik, ne vendin e quajtur "Ballaban" dhe 50 te tjera, ne afersi te fshatit Terbac, ne vendin e emertuar "Vilez", rreth 40 kilometra larg Vlores. Bimet narkotike me lartesi 2.5 metra, ishin ne parcela pa pronare dhe ne fazen e pjekjes se plote, tha policia e cila i asgjesoi ato permes djegies. Kurse policia e Shkodres asgjesoi ne komunen Shkrel 900 rrenje bime narkotike kanabis sativa, si dhe nje kilogram fare te kesaj bime. Sakaq, u zbuluan edhe dy automatike, si dhe 170 kapsolle detonatore. Keto u gjeten ne afersi te bjeshkeve te Ducajve, siper fshatit turistik te Boges. Policia arrestoi 53-vjecarin Gjon Velaj, i cili rezultoi pronar i parceles narkotike. V.I 

_Korrieri_

----------


## Albo

*Policia korr droge, lazaratasit plagosen mes tyre * 

E Merkure, 06 Shtator 2006 

Forcat antidroge te Gjirokastres ne bashkepunim me RENEA-n, vijuan dje operacionin ne “vatren e nxehte”. Serish te shtena armesh. Plagoset nje grua. Policia ndjehet e paafte te veproje me doren e ligjit, ne “bastionin e marihuanes” 

LAZARAT - Policia e Gjirokastres ne bashkepunim me forcat speciale RENEA, kreu dje heret ne mengjes nje tjeter operacion antidroge ne Lazarat. Aksioni u shoqerua serish me te shtena armesh nga radhet e banoreve. Kjo beri qe, si pasoje e qitjes se vazhdueshme, nje banore e fshatit te mbetet e plagosur. 

*Asgjesimet* 

Drejtoria e Policise se Gjirokastres tha se dje ne mengjes, efektivat e saj, te mbeshtetura edhe nga FNSH Dragot dhe ato te Kurbinit, ndermoren nga ora 5.00 deri ne 8.00 nje tjeter operacion antikanabis ne zonen e Lazaratit. “Operacioni u perqendrua ne zonen e Kordhoces (ish-SMT dhe reparti ushtarak), ku dhe u be asgjesimi i 278 rrenjeve kanabis sativa”, thane burimet operacionale. 

Forcat e policise ushtruan kontrolle neper disa banesa. Ne banesen e 40-vjecarit nga Lazarati, Bedri Celo Cela, u gjeten 45 kilograme lende narkotike e llojit marihuane. Ajo ishte e ambalazhuar neper bidone plastike dhe thase plastmasi. “Gjithashtu prane baneses u gjeten dhe u asgjesuan edhe 40 rrenje kanabis sativa”, deklaroi policia, e cila saktesoi se ne banesen e Celes zbuloi edhe tri arme automatike model 56, si dhe 800 fisheke. Cela nuk ndodhej ne shtepi, ndaj forcat e policise bene shoqerimin ne komisariatin e qytetit te gruas se tij, Paqe Cela. 

*Lufte shtetit* 

Gjate gjithe kohes qe forcat e policise po kryenin operacionin, nga pjesa e siperme e fshatit qellohej me arme zjarri. “Ne menyre te vazhdueshme, nje numer ende i pasakte personash, ne pjesen e siperme te Lazaratit, hapnin zjarr duke qelluar me arme te ndryshme ne drejtim te paqarte”, pohuan burime zyrtare nga Policia e Shtetit. “Sidoqofte, - shtuan ato, - nga forcat e policise nuk pati asnje lendim. “Megjithate, nga keto te shtena te pakontrolluara eshte plagosur nje grua ne kembe, nga nje plumb qorr”, konfirmoi Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Policise se Shtetit. Viktima e pafajshme e plagosjes ishte 50-vjecarja Manushaqe Sino, banore e qytetit te Gjirokastres. “Ajo ishte duke pire kafe ne oren 06.50 te mengjesit, tek avllia e shtepise se saj, ne lagjen “Zinxhira”, lagje e cila ndodhet prane fshatit Lazarat”, pohuan burimet policore ne vendngjarje. Menjehere 50-vjecarja Sino eshte transportuar per ne spitalin e Gjirokastres, ku ka marre trajtim mjekesor dhe nuk paraqet rrezik per jeten. B.K 

Policia, si ndalet fytyra e shtetit 

Ky eshte operacioni i katert antikanabis, qe efektivat policore zhvillojne brenda pak javesh ne fshatin Lazarat te rrethit te Gjirokastres. Ne te gjitha rastet, policia e shumte ne numer eshte perballur me te shtena armesh. Edhe vitet e kaluara kur ne pushtet ishte e majta, Lazarati qe njihet si preferues ndaj te djathtes, por dhe njekohesisht si “bastion droge”, e ka sulmuar Policine e Shtetit. Dy vjet me pare, kur u tentua te fotografoheshin te mbjellat me droge te Lazaratit, u hap zjarr dhe pati viktima, pa asnje te arrestuar. Atehere opozita qe sot drejton vendin, leshoi “lume” akuzash ndaj drejtuesve te atehershem te ekzekutivit, per sulm ndaj banoreve simpatizante te PD-se. Aktualisht, opozita e meparshme perballet me nje rreth vicioz. Deshiron, pse jo shume, te carmatose dhe zhduke drogen e mbjelle pasivisht ne Lazarat, por perballet me sulm te armatosur. Keshtu, keta njerez te cilet i bejne karshillek shtetit, duke sjelle dhe viktima te pafajshme si ne rastin e djeshem te plagosjes se qytetares, vazhdojne te tolerohen nga ata qe i sherbejne ketij shteti. 



*Penalizohet inspektori i policise se Lazaratit * 

E Merkure, 06 Shtator 2006 

Pezullohet nga detyra inspektori i policise ne komunen e Lazaratit, Engjellush Qendro. Urdhri i pezullimit te inspektorit Qendro eshte firmosur dje nga drejtori i policise se qarkut te Gjirokastres, Dashnor Kaja. Vendimi erdhi, pasi eshte konstatuar se ne komunen e Lazaratit jane gjetur nje sasi e konsiderueshme bimesh narkotike. "Urdhri i pezullimit erdhi si pasoje e identifikimit te nje sasie te konsiderueshme te bimeve narkotike ne komunen e Lazaratit", konfirmoi policia. Inspektori i zones, Engjellush Qendro, nuk kishte bashkepunuar me Policine e Shtetit dhe perpara disa muajsh ai kishte deklaruar per median, se "banoret e fshatit Lazarat nuk kane mbjelle asnje bime narkotike". Burime nga policia vendore bene te ditur, se nga ana e Sherbimit te Kontrollit te Brendshem ka nisur nje verifikim mbi veprimtarine e inspektorit te policise se komunes se Lazaratit. 

Korrieri

----------


## Albo

Policia: Kanabisi ishte në bjeshkë. Në dy muaj u ndërmorën tre operacione. Në kërkim, disa kultivues 

*Tropojë, korren 2650 rrënjë hashash*

_Zbulohen tri parcela në komunën e thellë të Lekbibajt_ 


ArbEr Zapodi
rrethet@gazetashqiptare.com

TROPOJË 

Forcat e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut të Kukësit, dy ditë më parë kanë ndërmarrë një tjetër operacion antikanabis, në zonat e thella të rrethit të Tropojës. Plot 2650 rrënjë hashash të kultivuara në tre parcela të shpyllëzuara mes malesh, janë asgjësuar, ndërsa po punohet për identifikimin dhe arrestimin e autorëve të krimit. Aksioni i kryer në një terren të vështirë dhe konkretisht në komunën e Lekbibajt të këtij rrethi, ka zgjatur rreth 15 orë. Gjatë dy muajve të fundit, uniformat blu të Kukësit në bashkëpunim me forcat e Komisariatit të Bajram Currit dhe repartit të FNSH-së së Laçit, kanë kryer tre operacione në këtë zonë, duke bërë të mundur asgjësimin e 19 mijë rrënjëve kanabis-sativa gjithsej. Është hera e parë që ndërmerren aksione të këtij lloji në Tropojë, e cila për shumë vite është konsideruar si një nga zonat më të nxehta në Shqipëri, për sa i përket rendit dhe sigurisë. Krerët e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut të Kukësit, deklarojnë se do të vazhdojnë aksionet në të gjitha zonat e thella të Tropojës, ku kultivohet droga. Kjo, me qëllimin e vetëm, që Shqipëria të hiqet nga harta e vendeve ku kultivohet hashashi.

OPERACIONI
Rreth orës 04:00 të mëngjesit të së mërkurës, forca të shumta të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Qarkut të Kukësit, në bashkëpunim me ato të Komisariatit të Bajram Currit, kanë mësyrë drejt komunës së Lekbibajt (ndodhet 45 kilometra larg qytetit të vogël verior). Pasi kanë udhëtuar edhe për katër orë në këmbë nëpër mal, blutë kanë zbuluar tre parcela të kultivuara me hashash në fshatin Curraj të Epërm të kësaj komune. Në parcelat me sipërfaqe përkatësisht 100, 500 dhe 600 metër katrorë, janë asgjësuar 2650 rrënjë kanabis-sativa që ishin në fazën e pjekjes së plotë. Burimet e mësipërme sqarojnë se hashashi ishte kultivuar në një sipërfaqe të shpyllëzuar dhe pa pronarë. Pavarësisht këtij fakti, blutë po hetojnë për identifikimin e personave që kanë kultivuar drogën. Sipas bluve, mbjellja e hashashit në bjeshkë dhe në sipërfaqe të shpyllëzuara mes malesh, e vështirëson së tepërmi identifikimin e autorëve të krimit.
POLICIA
Më shumë se dy muaj më parë, policia kreu operacionin e parë në komunën e Lekbibajt, ku u asgjësuan 13 mijë rrënjë kanabis- sativa. Një helikopter i Ministrisë së Brendshme, ka mbështetur ndërhyrjen e bluve në kontrollet e bëra në disa fshatra të kësaj komune. Gjatë aksionit të parë u vu në pranga Llesh Vogli, i cili u akuzua për “kultivim të bimëve narkotike”. Më pas u krye një tjetër operacion po në këtë zonë, duke vijuar me atë të dy ditëve më parë. Përgjatë kësaj kohe janë asgjësuar gjithsej 19 mijë rrënjë kanabis-sativa. Ndërkaq, disa forca të repartit të Ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë të Laçit janë të dislokuara në këtë zonë dhe mbështesin operacionet e policisë. Drejtuesit e Policisë së Shtetit u kanë kërkuar drejtuesve të komunave që të bashkëpunojnë për asgjësimin e parcelave me hashash, si dhe të ndihmojnë me informacione për personat që kryejnë krimin. Në të tre operacionet e ndërmarra nga policia, është arrestuar vetëm një person, ç’ka tregon se ende nuk ka një bashkëpunim real në mes bluve dhe drejtuesve të komunave. Aksioni antikanabis është shtrirë në të gjitha zonat e vendit, përfshirë këtu edhe Tropojën dhe Lazaratin në Jug të vendit.

GSH

----------

